# Sourdough Pizza



## hog warden (May 14, 2010)

A couple types. Normal pizza and so called "Italian" style........

The doughs........





The "babe" repellent..........



The end product...........



In addition to the dead fish, the one on the right also has a couple cloves of fresh chopped garlic, along with olive oil, oregano, etc. It was more popular than the other one. That sourdough crust blows the other stuff out of the water.


----------



## shooter1 (May 14, 2010)

They look great and now I want me some pizza. Looks like you have perfected the sourdough crust. I love the "Babe repellant", I wonder if that will work on mine, hmmm.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (May 14, 2010)

Nice Job! looks good... havent made a pie a long time!...


----------



## squirrel (May 14, 2010)

Very nice!! LOL at the "babe repellent" comment, while I'm hardly a "babe" they don't repel me, I love a good from scratch caesar salad! My dream is to have an outdoor brick oven!

Those pizza's really look awesome! Good job!


----------

